# Which browser do you recommend with CM10?



## redbull (Dec 16, 2012)

Chrome, my preferred browswer doesn't play nice with CM10. I tried Dolphin, and I like it, but it has no official Flash support. I found a workaround, deleting the ****preferences.xml file, but that only works temporarily, the file gets restored after I exit Dolphin. What browser do you guys use that has flash support?

Thanks


----------



## fatboyslimerr (Dec 28, 2012)

The standard browser works pretty well and I was able to sync all my bookmarks from my laptop chrome browser. 
No glitching at all, unlike chrome.


----------



## gamesfrager (Jul 11, 2012)

redbull said:


> Chrome, my preferred browswer doesn't play nice with CM10. I tried Dolphin, and I like it, but it has no official Flash support. I found a workaround, deleting the ****preferences.xml file, but that only works temporarily, the file gets restored after I exit Dolphin. What browser do you guys use that has flash support?
> 
> Thanks


I have another android device with JB on it. I got dolphin with flash by installing old version of it, then I installed flash. After that , I updated to latest version of dolphin and flash stayed there.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fatboyslimerr said:


> The standard browser works pretty well and I was able to sync all my bookmarks from my laptop chrome browser.
> No glitching at all, unlike chrome.


How does one go about syncing their TouchPad stock browser with another computer's bookmarks? I don't see anything in the stock browser's settings for that.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

nevertells said:


> How does one go about syncing their TouchPad stock browser with another computer's bookmarks? I don't see anything in the stock browser's settings for that.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
It appears to happen automatically when you log into your Google a/c with chrome. It would seem to add bookmarks to my laptop rather the other way round. Don't forget chrome is Google. I also use a Gmail checker add on. Also on the Touchpad in settings/accounts/Google there is an option for browser along with calendar etc .
I hope this helps to explain why I think it happens.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

nevertells said:


> How does one go about syncing their TouchPad stock browser with another computer's bookmarks? I don't see anything in the stock browser's settings for that.


You can also export them to HTML- then add them to any browser for the most part


----------



## levite805 (Jan 21, 2012)

I use Firefox. Has flash support 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.mozilla.firefox


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> It appears to happen automatically when you log into your Google a/c with chrome. It would seem to add bookmarks to my laptop rather the other way round. Don't forget chrome is Google. I also use a Gmail checker add on. Also on the Touchpad in settings/accounts/Google there is an option for browser along with calendar etc .
> I hope this helps to explain why I think it happens.


Except he said he did this on the stock browser. Wanting him to explain how he did it. I am aware that Chrome does sync bookmarks. One reason use Firefox. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I use chrome, aside from the sites that can't get with the program and ditch flash, it works great with 10.1.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

nevertells said:


> How does one go about syncing their TouchPad stock browser with another computer's bookmarks? I don't see anything in the stock browser's settings for that.


I use CMarks to sync my bookmarks, works fine with ICS Browser+, the Browser that comes with Android and Chrome.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

garux said:


> I use CMarks to sync my bookmarks, works fine with ICS Browser+, the Browser that comes with Android and Chrome.


Thanks, I'll check that out. And look at you, gone from asking for help to giving some.


----------



## turando (Aug 21, 2012)

I was a Dolphin user until I discovered Puffin browser. It is really fast in loading webpages and has no issues with flash. Recommend you give this a try.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

xScope Pro - a browser done right.


----------



## seabop3845 (Jan 25, 2013)

I enjoy dolphin browser as its layout is clean but o still think the stock browser is faster


----------

